# BWeaver 2008 package prices



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

In the Jan 2008 ABJ - 
3lb packages $90
queens $22


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Kind of pricy, I have ordered bees from R. Weaver was happy with their stock and service but the last few years the prices of both Weavers have become very high. Last year I bought 10 packages from Gardner’s out of Ga. For 55$ for a three pound package with a queen. And all ten packages gave me surplus honey in the range of fifty pounds. And were very robust going into winter. I think their prices and stayed the same as last year.


----------



## thomas (Apr 23, 2006)

*Gardner's have a website*

Hello does anyone know if gardner's has a website or some way to contact them on getting a couple of packages from them. Or do they have a catalouge they can send to customers to see what kind of bees they carry.



Tom


----------



## REDTRACTOR1 (Dec 10, 2003)

*bweaver 2008 package prices*

They do not have a website but they advertise in The American Bee Journal. Phone # 912-367-9352. Hope this helps.
Thanks Dwight


----------



## kirk-o (Feb 2, 2007)

Oh Yeah those prices are high especially the queen price.You know when you have few choices the price is high.
kirkobeeo


----------



## lake thompson honey (Feb 11, 2007)

why dont you purchase 5 frame nucs from me for $65.00? you get bees and brood and some feed. packages are overpriced, i dont know really why anyone buys them.


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

lake thompson honey said:


> why dont you purchase 5 frame nucs from me for $65.00? you get bees and brood and some feed. packages are overpriced, i dont know really why anyone buys them.


$65 is cheap for nucs and when people see a cheap price they think that there is something wrong. 
I am sure that your nucs are good, price maybe the only thing you may need to change, raise the price and you will sell more.
A good nuc is worth more than 2 packages if you base your math at the end of the season, considering the amount of time and equipment needed to offer a good nuc, you are way to low.

Gilman


----------



## roger lee (Jun 8, 2007)

Lake thompson

I bet you dont ship your nucs either and that is a problem as well. Most guys I deal with sell nucs for $90 or so and I think that is a good deal and a far better choice then a package. Do you ship your nucs? I might be interested. I know a few guys who have shipped them but most don't


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*lake thompson honey nucs*

I bought 40 nucs from David (lake thompson honey) last year. Has a matter of fact it is his truck stuck in the photos I have posted in photo gallery. You wont find a better 5 frame nuc. The nucs are booming with new good laying queens and packed with bees and brood. All 40 was in 2 deeps drawn out with a honey super on by July 14th. IMO David isnt too cheap. He gets a little money from everyone instead of a lot from a few. He sells a good product at a fair price. Anyone who doesnt take a look at what he is offering because of the price. Should be thought of has the fool in the old saying "a fool and his money will soon part."


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

everyone get ready, Bee's have to increase with gas prices, it just cost more to work bee's now, with all prices going up from gas to sugar, shipping, equipment, bee prices have to go up also or most would be working cheaper than they were a few years ago and no one can afford to do that, Weaver might seem high now but I think they just ahead of the game, shortly all will be like that with prices going up.... just my 2 pennies worth!!!!


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

I was think that if weavers price was so high he supplies Drapers if I remember right , what would their prices be...... here they are, queens are only .95 cents higher but $125.00 a package MAN!!!!! it just doesn't look right because they have nuc's under the packages for $85.00 

http://www.draperbee.com/


----------



## thomas (Apr 23, 2006)

*Prices to high too me*

It is weird that some people have packages that are in a good price range and then you have some that are too high they must not want to sell any bees this year.

Tom


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

TwT said:


> I was think that if weavers price was so high he supplies Drapers if I remember right , what would their prices be...... here they are, queens are only .95 cents higher but $125.00 a package MAN!!!!! it just doesn't look right because they have nuc's under the packages for $85.00
> 
> http://www.draperbee.com/


And some of you didn't believe me when I said they could be as high as $130 this year. 

http://208.69.121.208/forums/showthread.php?p=274199#post274199


----------



## ian m davison (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi all

You guys think yourselves lucky!!!!!!!!!

https://secure.thorne.co.uk/cgi-bin...ispage&THISPAGE=page5.html&ORDER_ID=303484347


Regards Ian


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

If you would like see what he is talking about use this currency converter.
Be sure to convert from British Pounds to US Dollars.
Then try a Euro too if you think that sounds too high.

http://www.xe.com/ucc/


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

TwT said:


> I was think that if weavers price was so high he supplies Drapers if I remember right , what would their prices be...... here they are, queens are only .95 cents higher but $125.00 a package MAN!!!!! it just doesn't look right because they have nuc's under the packages for $85.00


I looked at the Draper Super Bee Site and they could have put $22,000 per NUC and it wouldn't have made a difference because they state "Nucs will not be available this year...sorry"


----------



## Shorty (Nov 21, 2007)

I also buy Nucs for around 60 dollars (not from David) and there is nothing wrong with them.


----------



## golddust-twins (Sep 8, 2007)

lake thompson honey said:


> why dont you purchase 5 frame nucs from me for $65.00? you get bees and brood and some feed. packages are overpriced, i dont know really why anyone buys them.


Man if I lived close to you lake thompson honey, I'd be beaten down your door to get to those nucs at the price you offer.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Seeing a beekeeper will have about $25 in the queen and frames, a price of $65 only brings in $40 for the beek's labor and other inputs.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I have been buying queens in at over 20$ for a few years now. 110$ for a 3 lbs package is a good price here, our packages come overseas shippment of course.


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

Shorty said:


> I also buy Nucs for around 60 dollars (not from David) and there is nothing wrong with them.


Nothing wrong buying good 5 frame nucs for $60. 
I think that they are worth much more than the packages and looking at the packages prices I dont think that the nucs should be sold less that the packages.

I do produce a lot of overwintered nucs and I know in person that it is not easy and cheap to offer a good nuc in the spring.
You have to rear queens, not all the queens are worthy to lead these nucs, the selection starts on queen cells, brood pattern, they have to be able to gather stores for themselves, so they have to be moved on a location with good fall flow, some fail to be self sustain in stores, then comes the winter, the big selector, you keep hoping for good flying days, and then March and April comes and not all that make it are worth of selling, some never expend well.

Then after all this work and selection you have selected the ones that pass your test, these are the nucs that will compete successfully with the big hives. 
These are the kind of nucs that should not have to be compared with packages or any other small colony configuration. The queen is in her full capacity, no problem with acceptance and so on. 
These are the nucs that are worth more than two packages.

You can buy anything for anything, I believe than if you are buying bees, what you buying is much more important than how much you paid for it.
So price alone does not make a good deal.


Gilman


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

*package prices*

Betterbee is up a little this year. 3lb package with Italian queen runs $69 for april 12th delivery then goes down a dollar for each later date


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

bleta12 writes:
You can buy anything for anything, I believe than if you are buying bees, what you buying is much more important than how much you paid for it.
So price alone does not make a good deal.


tecumseh replies:
most excellent.... 
and a quality product should reflect a quality price... yes, no?

well I guess I need to cruise over to bweaver site and take a look for myself. I think the handful I plan to acquire from bweaver I may have to mark myself and trim the tab back that way. I have some pointed interest for nuc with his queens so I will buy a certain quanity anyway. 

bweaver has been a price setter in the package and queen bee business for quite some time... it is kind of hard to argue with his level of experience about what it cost to produce product and hopefully make a buck. it is kinda' nice to go into an operation and see the same faces year after year.


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

tecumseh said:


> bleta12 writes:
> You can buy anything for anything, I believe than if you are buying bees, what you buying is much more important than how much you paid for it.
> So price alone does not make a good deal.
> 
> ...


 
I agree, the price should reflect the quality. Consistency is another part of good business.

Gilman


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Nucs win hands down in my book. They out compete the best packages, and you have a steady population increase from the time you pick them up, unlike packages that have a declining population until the first brood hatches out. But, I do think that prices will start going up on nucs as packages get priced out of reach of the hobby beekeep. 

"it just doesn't look right because they have nuc's under the packages for $85.00 "

Not available this year.....I was never impressed much with their nucs anyways. I suspect they took a package an split it between two nucs and put in a couple frames of brood, and called it a nuc.


----------



## lake thompson honey (Feb 11, 2007)

riverrat said:


> I bought 40 nucs from David (lake thompson honey) last year. Has a matter of fact it is his truck stuck in the photos I have posted in photo gallery. You wont find a better 5 frame nuc. The nucs are booming with new good laying queens and packed with bees and brood. All 40 was in 2 deeps drawn out with a honey super on by July 14th. IMO David isnt too cheap. He gets a little money from everyone instead of a lot from a few. He sells a good product at a fair price. Anyone who doesnt take a look at what he is offering because of the price. Should be thought of has the fool in the old saying "a fool and his money will soon part."




thanks, riverrat

i am glad you were satisfied with your nucs. i dont want anyone calling me and saying that they were dissatisfied with the bees so we try and make sure every hive is the proper size when we deliver them.


----------



## lake thompson honey (Feb 11, 2007)

golddust-twins said:


> Man if I lived close to you lake thompson honey, I'd be beaten down your door to get to those nucs at the price you offer.


i wish you lived closer too and we would set you up with all you want. maybe you should take a road trip to east texas!


----------



## Eugene (Jan 16, 2007)

*Bees to Colorado*

Hello .
Anyone would have a idea how to get the bees/with queen/or nucks to Northern Colorado without driving to Texas or California?
Thank you.
Eugene


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Depending on how many you need, Ray Oliverez has folks (clubs and large purchase buyers) that deliver to various areas all the way to the midwest. Check www.ohbees.com 
They are great people to deal with.


----------



## Eugene (Jan 16, 2007)

Thank you for reply. 
They do not ship thru US Post Office. Delivery over 300. I only need 10. Starting over but slow.
Eugene


----------



## Kieck (Dec 2, 2005)

Koehnen will ship packages. Rossman will ship packages.

How far are you from the route that lake thompson honey will take when he comes up from Texas to South Dakota? Would it be worth your while and would you be able to meet him somewhere in Kansas or some other point to buy some nucs from him? Speaking from my experience with his nucs, I doubt you will find a better deal on bees. Great starters, far better than any package I've ever purchased, and less expensive than most packages, too.


----------



## John F (Dec 9, 2005)

Eugene said:


> Hello .
> Anyone would have a idea how to get the bees/with queen/or nucks to Northern Colorado without driving to Texas or California?
> Thank you.
> Eugene


Hey Eugene, google Northern Colorado Beekeepers Association. They are taking orders for packages right now which I believe come from:



Joel said:


> Depending on how many you need, Ray Oliverez has folks (clubs and large purchase buyers) that deliver to various areas all the way to the midwest. Check www.ohbees.com
> They are great people to deal with.


Now, if anybody has an idea of how to get nucs here in CO, please speak up.


----------



## John F (Dec 9, 2005)

Kieck said:


> Koehnen will ship packages. Rossman will ship packages.
> 
> How far are you from the route that lake thompson honey will take when he comes up from Texas to South Dakota? Would it be worth your while and would you be able to meet him somewhere in Kansas or some other point to buy some nucs from him? Speaking from my experience with his nucs, I doubt you will find a better deal on bees. Great starters, far better than any package I've ever purchased, and less expensive than most packages, too.


I imagine that if there are enough interested in this area we could find some way to catch him travelling.

What's the interest of pooling together some sort of group purchase? I would buy 5 and Eugene says 10, any others?

What's your route Lake Thompson Honey?

[Edit]
Oh, I should mention that I'm making my mind up in the next couple of days. I figured I would do the packages from NCBA or buy a couple nucs from Fat/Beeman so if there isn't a big response I'll do one of these.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Looking at this months American bee Journal, it would cost me $115 plus shipping for a 3 lb. Package with queen from B Weavers. I bought six packages form Gardner Bees for $58 I don’t know how they can justify such high prices or how they stay in bussiness.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Brent Bean said:


> Looking at this months American bee Journal, it would cost me $115 plus shipping for a 3 lb. Package with queen from B Weavers. I bought six packages form Gardner Bees for $58 I don’t know how they can justify such high prices or how they stay in bussiness.


Maybe they are relying on demand being much higher than supply, hence no alternatives for many, other than to pay the higher prices. That wouldn't be in my business model, but hey, if it works for them all the more power to 'em.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Jeffzhear:

I don’t think supply and demand is the reason, they are far higher than any other package suppliers I’ve seen, last year I ordered several packages in April and didn’t have any trouble getting them.


----------



## Eugene (Jan 16, 2007)

John, 
I would not mind to drive for reasonable time (2-3) hours to meet Dan on his way to SD.
The NCBA is a good alternative. There is a dedline 19th of this month.
Eugene.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

I think almond pollination prices are a big factor in this market.
I know we looked at raising our prices also. If you consider that you can take the bees from that nuc, put them in a box and get paid $110 for them in fall, or $130 in spring, well, it might make a company think twice before selling any bees at all, especially those that go to CA already. And it makes those thinking of expanding for CA willing to pay more. In what other business can you get the cost of your investment back in one year?
This is oversimplifying of course; there are additional expenses, and one can only expand so far, but the California Gold Rush is still on and will be impacting the entire bee industry for some time to come.
It doesn't make *cents* to sell too cheap into this market.
Sheri


----------



## John F (Dec 9, 2005)

Eugene said:


> John,
> I would not mind to drive for reasonable time (2-3) hours to meet Dan on his way to SD.
> The NCBA is a good alternative. There is a dedline 19th of this month.
> Eugene.


I'm guessing more than just a couple hours. I think he's headed for north of Souix Falls from Wichita so I would expect that Salina would be about the easiest place to catch him.

Yeah, 19th coming soon. NCBA has been a good source of many things for me.


----------



## lake thompson honey (Feb 11, 2007)

John F said:


> I imagine that if there are enough interested in this area we could find some way to catch him travelling.
> 
> What's the interest of pooling together some sort of group purchase? I would buy 5 and Eugene says 10, any others?
> 
> ...



my route to south dakota is interstate 35 up to oklahoma-kansas border where i am making a big drop. then on up 35 until it turns into hiway 81 through york, columbus and norfolk nebraska. then a drop in oldham, south dakota. let me know if this works out for any of you along the way. i have been told i am selling too cheap so you had better jump on this deal.


----------



## Eugene (Jan 16, 2007)

It is 500 miles to Norfolk, NE from Loveland.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

*Does Bleta12 still have nucs?*



bleta12 said:


> $65 is cheap for nucs and when people see a cheap price they think that there is something wrong.
> I am sure that your nucs are good, price maybe the only thing you may need to change, raise the price and you will sell more.
> A good nuc is worth more than 2 packages if you base your math at the end of the season, considering the amount of time and equipment needed to offer a good nuc, you are way to low.
> 
> Gilman


Bleta12: Do you have any nucs for sale? I'm going to PM you.


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi BeeCorious,

I have 5 frame nucs for sale. they will be ready some time the first week of May.

Gilman



BeeCurious said:


> Bleta12: Do you have any nucs for sale? I'm going to PM you.


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

Eugene,
Check your PM.


----------



## Bud Dingler (Feb 8, 2008)

*avoid the bottom feeder bees*

I have two impressions of Weavers. 

One: they are in the heart of AHB territory. The Allstar queens I bought from them 2-3 years ago where HOT and I'm not the only one who beleives this. 

Two: queens from large producers that are cheap are conveyor belt queens that have not laid for 21 days and may not be mated with fertile drones if the producer has lots of FLuvalinate or Coumaphos contaminated brood comb. the reality is folks that a decent queen, well mated from resistant stock are going to cost you more. Whats' 3-5$ extra for a queen is she is not supersceded, throws offspring thats resistant? 

the big guys get a second tier pricing on most packages. OHB for instance has prices at $47.50 or lower for resellers with a truck load. . 

There is a bottom feeder mentality that exists in beekeeping that you expect everything cheap including honey prices relative to the grocer. Times are a changing....


----------

